# Sharper Image HID.



## Monocrom (May 3, 2008)

Saw this at Sharper Image for $169.

(knowing them, it's likely worth _at least_ half as much).

But I am curious as to who makes this light for Sharper Image. Ironically, the light is listed as a lantern at the store; but the light isn't on the offical Sharper Image website. 

Anyone know who makes it? Thanks, in advance.


----------



## adamlau (May 3, 2008)

Care to provide a picture, or a link  ?


----------



## Illum (May 3, 2008)

mmm, from sharper images website they off no such light :thinking:


----------



## Monocrom (May 3, 2008)

That's the problem, Gentlemen.... It's not on the website. A link to the site would not help. And as such, there's no pic of it. I'll try to find a similar-looking light, and post a pic of that.


----------



## Patriot (May 3, 2008)

When you say, "saw this" what are you referring to? Can you describe it? Did you see it at the store or in a magazine? If so, can't you just go look at it again....maybe take a picture?



I haven't paid any attention to that place since the last magazine a saw about 8 years ago. It's sooooo generic and I'm surprised that they're still so well known and doing business. I'm trying to figure out where their following comes from. :thinking:


----------



## FelmarCorp (May 3, 2008)

I heard Sharper Image is going out of business...


----------



## KuoH (May 3, 2008)

They filed chapter 11 a few months ago.

http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=101256&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=1110239&highlight=

KuoH



FelmarCorp said:


> I heard Sharper Image is going out of business...


----------



## Patriot (May 4, 2008)

I guess that news kinda falls in line with my feelings about them. As far as the HID light goes, we may never know.


----------



## BlueBeam22 (May 4, 2008)

Monocrom,

I have a spotlight called the Sharper Image Night-Search Eye that I bought for 70$ about a year ago.

It is a 10 million candlepower spotlight with a 100 watt H4 halogen bulb with many extra features such as a light-up body, a red LED emergency light, and a blue LED flashlight which are both on a swiveling arm that comes up off of the handle, but serves as part of the handle when it's down.

The Night-Search Eye is a lantern style spotlight that is almost as large as a microwave oven.

I used to look at all of the Sharper Image flashlights in the store and online but I never saw this HID you are talking about.

The most powerful light they ever made that I know of is the Night-Search Eye, which I beleive they discontinued recently because they took it off of their website. 

What does the HID look like? I wish I could have seen it, I wonder if it is the their new version of the Night-Search Eye? In the store I bought it at it was marked as a halogen lantern.


----------



## Monocrom (May 4, 2008)

Patriot36 said:


> When you say, "saw this" what are you referring to? Can you describe it? Did you see it at the store or in a magazine? If so, can't you just go look at it again....maybe take a picture?
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't paid any attention to that place since the last magazine a saw about 8 years ago. It's sooooo generic and I'm surprised that they're still so well known and doing business. I'm trying to figure out where their following comes from. :thinking:


 
Saw it in person, at a Sharper Image store inside Roosevelt Field Mall, out on Long Island, N.Y.

Ironically, that store recently expanded.... as in, took over the store that was next door, knocked out a wall, and became bigger.

Okay, found a pic that looks close to what Sharper Image is carrying. Main differences are that the body is rounded, silver, and has tiny "Sharper Image" lettering on it. Everything else looks spot-on, compared to the pic. Sharper Image sells it as high-output lantern. But it seems to require a few seconds before coming on, at full intensity. (Stock pic below).


----------



## BlueBeam22 (May 4, 2008)

Monocrom,

I have the exact same light you posted a picture of, it is called a Thor 15 million candlepower spotlight, and it uses a halogen bulb.

It seems like Sharper Image made their own version of it and put an HID bulb in it instead.

I do have an HID spotlight (Sam's Club Power On Board HID) and it is not as bright as my Thor 15 million candlepower, it takes about 10 seconds to get to full brightness, and it has problems turning on if I don't use it for a few days.


----------



## Monocrom (May 4, 2008)

BlueBeam22 said:


> Monocrom,
> 
> I have the exact same light you posted a picture of, it is called a Thor 15 million candlepower spotlight, and it uses a halogen bulb.
> 
> ...


 
Knowing Sharper Image, I wouldn't be surprised if the HID claim wasn't just an error that they posted on the tiny info. card that appears below every item in their stores.

Perhaps it _is_ a Thor spotlight, re-branded for Sharper Image. Like I mentioned, that pic I posted (except for the body) is spot-on to what's in the Sharper Image store I recently visited.

How much was your Thor spotlight?


----------



## BlueBeam22 (May 4, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> Knowing Sharper Image, I wouldn't be surprised if the HID claim wasn't just an error that they posted on the tiny info. card that appears below every item in their stores.
> 
> Perhaps it _is_ a Thor spotlight, re-branded for Sharper Image. Like I mentioned, that pic I posted (except for the body) is spot-on to what's in the Sharper Image store I recently visited.
> 
> How much was your Thor spotlight?


 
Hello Monocrom,

It is very likely that it is a re-branded Thor 15mcp spotlight like you said.

I got mine at Pep Boys Auto Parts for $60, much better than $169!:laughing:

The Thors at Pep Boys go by the Motor Trend brand label, just to let you know.

The interesting thing is that my Sharper Image Night-Search Eye is a 10 million candlepower Thor, but they added all of the extra features, so I wouldn't be surprised if they started selling the 15mcp re-branded Thors instead.

The Motor Trend re-branded Thor 15mcp is my best light and I get tons of great use out of it.

Good luck!


----------



## Monocrom (May 4, 2008)

BlueBeam22 said:


> The Motor Trend re-branded Thor 15mcp is my best light and I get tons of great use out of it.
> 
> Good luck!


 
I'll actually be stopping by Pep Boys next weekend. Might just come home with a new light. 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## BlueBeam22 (May 4, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> I'll actually be stopping by Pep Boys next weekend. Might just come home with a new light.
> 
> Thanks for your help.


 
That's great!

They should have the 15 million candlepower one, but they may also have the 10 million candlepower Thor and a Motor Trend 5 million candlepower spotlight that looks like a Maxabeam, but is actually a Thor Scout re-branded.

I was out last night shining my Motor Trend Thor 15mcp into the sky and it was completely illuminating the clouds, which were about a mile high (low level clouds). It's beam in the sky looks like the big searchlights you see at car dealarships, I left it pointing up into the sky ON and walked about 500 feet away in my neighborhood and I could see the giant white laser like beam going up into the sky and making a bright spot on the cloud it was shining on.

Hope you get a good light!


----------



## BVH (May 4, 2008)

Bluebeam22, shame on those car dealerships near you renting those cheap, imitation Sky Tracker Spotlights! You should approach them about renting your lights! They'd get more action.


----------



## BlueBeam22 (May 4, 2008)

BVH said:


> Bluebeam22, shame on those car dealerships near you renting those cheap, imitation Sky Tracker Spotlights! You should approach them about renting your lights! They'd get more action.


 
:lolsign: Your 60'' carbon arc searchlight must really put those little car dealership ones to shame! It must be amazing to fire it up and illuminate the clouds and look at that huge beam in the sky!:devil:


----------



## scott.cr (May 5, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> Saw this at Sharper Image for $169.



Sir, put down the Sharper Image catalog, and back away.

Do NASCAR pit crews buy tires at Autoquest? Does the Olympic Rifle Team get ammo from Big 5? No. You shall get your head on straight, shop around at CPF approved vendors, blow your budget, and all will be right with the world again. We'll even give you a pass to buy some lights from DX or Kaidomain. ;-)


----------



## Monocrom (May 5, 2008)

scott.cr said:


> Sir, put down the Sharper Image catalog, and back away.
> 
> Do NASCAR pit crews buy tires at Autoquest? Does the Olympic Rifle Team get ammo from Big 5? No. You shall get your head on straight, shop around at CPF approved vendors, blow your budget, and all will be right with the world again. We'll even give you a pass to buy some lights from DX or Kaidomain. ;-)


 
I'm waiting for my latest Lighthound order. Part of it includes a custom Leef body (C to M, 2x18650), and a Novatac 120-P. 

I was just curious when I saw the light at Sharper Image.


----------



## [email protected] (May 6, 2008)

*BlueBeam22* the spotlight in your avatar is the spitting image of my MotorPRO 17.5 MCP portable spotlight, as I've only just purchased mine recently I'm curious how do you find it's run times?





T'would make an excellent host for a HID mod no?:devil:


----------



## BlueBeam22 (May 6, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> *BlueBeam22* the spotlight in your avatar is the spitting image of my MotorPRO 17.5 MCP portable spotlight, as I've only just purchased mine recently I'm curious how do you find it's run times?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
EDIT: We have the EXACT same light, just under different brand names, mine is "Professional's Favorite" branded, and has 17.5 million candlepower..

While I have never run its battery down all the way, I have used it for a long period of time and it doesn't dim. So I think it has a pretty good runtime.

It really would be perfect for an HID mod, its reflector is larger than that of my 15mcp Thor.


----------



## BlueBeam22 (May 11, 2008)

Monocrom,

Did you buy your Thor yet from Pep Boys?
I want to hear about how you like it or if you want to get something else.


----------



## Probedude (May 11, 2008)

BlueBeam22 said:


> I do have an HID spotlight (Sam's Club Power On Board HID) and it is not as bright as my Thor 15 million candlepower, it takes about 10 seconds to get to full brightness, and it has problems turning on if I don't use it for a few days.



WOW! I thought the HID POB was brighter than all the incandescent lamps out there. 

Just to make sure, the Thor (and it's clones) 15MCP spotlight is brighter than the Sam's POB? If so, then I'm going to look for one.


----------



## BlueBeam22 (May 11, 2008)

Probedude said:


> WOW! I thought the HID POB was brighter than all the incandescent lamps out there.
> 
> Just to make sure, the Thor (and it's clones) 15MCP spotlight is brighter than the Sam's POB? If so, then I'm going to look for one.


 
Yes, the Motor Trend Thor 15 million candlepower has a brighter and more intense beam than my POB HID! It is also brighter and more intense than any of my other lights, so if you just want the brightest light, get the Thor!

If you go to Pep Boys for it just beware they have a SMARTBEAM brand 15MCP too that is not a Thor and not as bright as one.

I bought the SMARTBEAM a few days ago, I really like it but it's not super-powerful like the Thor.


----------



## Monocrom (May 11, 2008)

BlueBeam22 said:


> Monocrom,
> 
> Did you buy your Thor yet from Pep Boys?
> I want to hear about how you like it or if you want to get something else.


 
Didn't have a chance to get the Thor, yet. 

Trying to decide between it, and another light.


----------



## husky20 (May 15, 2008)

anything from sharper image is a rip do some investigating and you can find the exact same thing for way less.


----------



## HIDSGT (May 25, 2008)

husky20 said:


> anything from sharper image is a rip do some investigating and you can find the exact same thing for way less.


 
Pretty much...:shakehead They have some kool novelty items tho.


----------

